# JD 2520 62D problems



## adamf447 (Sep 7, 2010)

First time poster here......

My dad's compact recently lost a blade off of the 62D. Problem is, we bought 3 new blades and all the hardware to put them back on new. The remaining two were just old and beat up, btw. But when installing the one that was missing, I found that half of the cap screw was still inside the assembly. The other two were simple enough to install because I used the pulley's bolt head to ratchet off of. But I can't even get the remaining screw out of the hole to install the new one. We tried using a pipe wrench on the 1/4" piece that's protruding out from underneath, while ratcheting the above pulley, but we couldn't get enough grip. One of our cousins is a machine shop manager, so he could fix the problem for us, but we can't get the part off of the deck. Ain't no way I'm lugging that heavy thing. We have lots of small gravel scattered around our yard, and I'm assuming that we hit a large rock and the blade just went flying. But anyway, any help would be appreciated. Also, on top of the pulley that is connected to the blade in question, there are two oval holes on each side of the bolt head. Is there some sort of special tool for removing the pulley assembly from the deck in case this sort of thing happens. We tried using a thick screwdriver and an allen wrench to wedge them in there, and then ratchet the bolt, but they just bent. Thanks.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you try pentrating oil and a impact wrench while holding or wedging the pulley? Good luck


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: 62D*

Those 5'+ decks are heavy, no doubt. If you can not get the spindle off from the top of the deck, you have only two options: 1) Remove the deck, turn it upside down, and use a variable speed drill to drill a starter hole, then insert and 'easy out' drill bit. Make sure you have the drill set on 'Reverse' when you use the 'easy out' drill bit. That name 'easy' does not mean it will be. 2) Remove the deck, then remove the spindle, and take it to the machine shop. Either way, unless part of the cap screw is protruding enough to get ahold of it with a good set of vise grips, or some other tool, to loosen it, (maybe a pipe wrench), you have no choice but to drill it out. I have had to drill out bolts on several pieces of equipment over the past year. Take your time and do the job right. You will be glad you did. :tractorsm


----------



## adamf447 (Sep 7, 2010)

That's what did it for me, thanks. I didn't have any impact sockets laying around, as the impact was still in the original box, but I just put some electrical tape outside of the standard socket and went at it full force. The only oil that I could find was impact gun oil, so I put that on the bolt head. It came off with no problem. That thing would've saved us so much time, If I had known it was downstairs the whole time.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great! Did you anticez when you put it back together? It's your best friend.


----------

